# 2012 Audit TTRS



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

*2012 Audi TTRS*

Santa came early this year! This spring when I took the Passat buyback I was looking at an Audi TTRS by the time the buyback took place the cars I was looking at where no longer available. All of the others ones at that time were overpriced for the mileage on them. Found a 2012 TTRS black, which was my preferred color with 24,000km. One owner, never winter driven, garage stored beauty. Car is mint no dent, scratches, or chip. Only drawback is the dealer in Moncton, NB. So stoked can't wait to pick it up. The MK3 GTI will be going up for sale this spring.


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

northendroid said:


> Santa came early this year! This spring when I took the Passat buyback I was looking at an Audi TTRS by the time the buyback took place the cars I was looking at where no longer available. All of the others ones at that time were overpriced for the mileage on them. Found a 2012 TTRS black, which was my preferred color with 24,000km. One owner, never winter driven, garage stored beauty. Car is mint no dent, scratches, or chip. Only drawback to the dealer is in Moncton, NB. So stoked can't wait to pick it up. The MK3 GTI will be going up for sale this spring.


Nice score! Think you may need some Bentley wheels. I know a guy with a set. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

corradojesus said:


> Nice score! Think you may need some Bentley wheels. I know a guy with a set.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bud, let you know about the wheel LOL


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Sorry folks wrong section needs to be moved in MK2 section!


----------



## corradojesus (Mar 6, 2002)

northendroid said:


> Thanks bud, let you know about the wheel LOL


I'll give you a stupid deal. Should also add that I picked up a 5th wheel to replace/add to the welded one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

The car was listed as base model, turns out when looking through pictures and looking up VIN options car has both exhaust and tech packages. BONUS! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## sdelgran (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful. Well done!


----------



## northendroid (Sep 16, 2014)

Picked up the car today first impression is the sales guy was right the car is mint. Second this will get you some traffic tickets if you don't keep an eye on the speedo. An additional bonus again is the car came with Audi car cover, Weather Tech and TT floor mats. Up early tomorrow morning and 10 1/2hrs ride home looking forward to it  To bad had to get it dirty they did a great job at detailing it :sly:

Man this car is an absolute blast to drive.


----------

